# Powder Mountain or Snowbird



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the bird has gotten waaaay more from this cycle than powder ... and in fact it was almost untouched yesterday as multiple slides blocked the road leaving only those staying at the resort to track out the 18 inches they got sat night.... tad more snow tues weds then sun for a few days youve picked a great time to come out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome.... Thats what I like to hear  I was watching some vids of the masters at Snowbirs and the conditions looked sweet. There is a park and ride at the base of the canyon to go there right?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mixer said:


> Awesome.... Thats what I like to hear  I was watching some vids of the masters at Snowbirs and the conditions looked sweet. There is a park and ride at the base of the canyon to go there right?


There is a P&R right at the base of Little Cottonwood.  However, I hate you!!!!

Bird Over Powder, Hands Down!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> There is a P&R right at the base of Little Cottonwood. However, I hate you!!!!
> 
> Bird Over Powder, Hands Down!


:laugh: Bird it will be. I will tear some pow up for ya. Thanks for the info


----------

